# So... my Hops Labels faded...



## slcmorro (9/11/14)

So I have 5 varieties potted (potted more but some died), going ok. Problem is, the paper stuck with stickytape to the side of the pots got wet, and the writing faded.

I'm thinking from memory it could be any of: POR, Cascade, EKG, Vic Secret, Chinook, Colombus and Cluster... but I'm not sure which is which anymore. Some pics below might help identify them, if anyone is able (big ask, I know)?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/11/14)

This is the reason I believe half the hops grown at home are not what people recon they are.
Good luck with the ID.
Nev


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/14)

Needs a.bigger pot to.......make sure it doesnt dry out, Ho[ps like to be kept moist-wet and hate being dry.

Also give it regular feeds of powerfeed or some sort of organic liquid fertilizer every other week


----------



## indica86 (9/11/14)

Looks like hops.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/11/14)

Best method for identifying any plants is to buy a bag of plastic knives from the $2.00 shop and using a Staedtlar permanent marker write the name of the plant on the knife and bung it into the pot, will be very difficult to identify the different hop plants now and the idea above is a bit late for you to use now but use it in the future and you will always know what's what.


----------



## yum beer (9/11/14)

you may have better luck with ID when you have cones.
I find the different breeds are more notable, google search, let the interweb be your friend.

But most likely......your fucked.


----------



## fletcher (9/11/14)

single hop beer time!


----------



## MastersBrewery (9/11/14)

heh mix em all together and make a wiz bang IPA, say 5 min additions through out.

Will be awesome!!


----------



## TidalPete (9/11/14)

Next time around be smart & get aluminium tags from a garden centre.
Marking the name of whatever plant is indented into the thin aluminium & stays until the plant dies or you do.
Whichever\whoever comes first. h34r: :lol:


----------



## Florian (9/11/14)

I second Pete's idea, Bunnings sells little copper labels that you attach with a wire to your pot. i also mark the year when first planted and where I got them from.


----------



## slcmorro (10/11/14)

Thanks fellas. I'm well and truly aware my labelling was sub-par, hence the result I now have. My ribs are bruised, ya big bunch of meanies


----------



## slcmorro (10/11/14)

They're 38L pots for the record. Biggest I could find/afford at the time  

The hops get a good soak 2-3 times a day from a bucket, about 5L each time.Currently mixing in Seasol with the water, and when I first planted I used Osmocote pellets to give the soil a bit of a kick.


----------



## gunbrew (10/11/14)

It's a long shot but I say check through your phone.
Perhaps you have a photo showing the pots when they had readable labels.


----------



## spog (10/11/14)

I see you don't have trays on the bottom of the pots to catch excess water,be an idea to use them.
Black pots on pavers= moisture loss. Put some pavers under the pots to lift them off the ground and try wrapping some white shade cloth around the pots,this will reduce the heat drying out the plants or even cooking the roots of the plants .
Cheers....spog....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/11/14)

Good advice by spog, black pots are good for growing spuds and getting the hop rhizome warmed up for an early start, but can definitely cook the rhizome in the summer heat. If you are growing hops long term put them in the ground.


----------



## spog (11/11/14)

Been thinking about keeping the plants moist in your pots and in one of your pics is a PET bottle,grab a 2 litre one and fill it with water,screw the cap on loosely and put a pin prick down near the bottom ,sit it in the pot as a ghetto drip irrigation system.
You may have to experiment but it will keep the hops moist during hot days.
Cheers.....spog...


----------

